# Game 41:Wolves(19-21) @ Rockets(15-26)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*@*






*Date:*Friday, January 27th
*Time:*7:30PM
*Arena:*Toyota Center
*T.V.:*KSTC


*Wolves Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















_*VS.*_​

*Rockets Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*
Key Matchup:*
N/A


*Sheefo's Keys To The Game:*Both teams are really short on players in this one. I do think we have the edge though. I do not expect any of the guys to get many of minutes at all in this one. McCants has his time to shine though. We are in need of a scorer and I am sure he can take Wesley. So I will predict a career night, although he has had career nights the past 2 games. Contain everyone but TMac... He will score his points. Just do not let anyone else go off for 20. Good perimeter defense too please.


*Predicition:*W
*Prediction Record:*(23-17)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Agreed on what you have said because the trade has happened recently.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

When is Slick's first game? Is it Monday vs. Boston?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> When is Slick's first game? Is it Monday vs. Boston?


I don't know but I won't be surprised if he sees minutes against the Spurs and then probably start against the Celtics. Can't wait to see this guy. I am going to try to go that game.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Trust me, you're going to love this guy. His playoff performances have been less than stellar, but who are we kidding - Szczerbiak is no playoff hero either.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

This one is on ESPN too P-Dub34, so you will probablyh be able to watch. I really hope they start McCants just so we see what he can do.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> This one is on ESPN too P-Dub34, so you will probablyh be able to watch.


No it's not. It was right away, but they changed it about a week ago. They moved the game up an hour too. That sucks because both this game and the Wild game tonight are covered by channel 45. The Wild play at 6, the Wolves at 7:30. So they'll probably pick up coverage at half time, which really sucks.

The new guys could possibly play tonight. They're on their way to Houston, if not there already.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

socco said:


> No it's not. It was right away, but they changed it about a week ago. They moved the game up an hour too. That sucks because both this game and the Wild game tonight are covered by channel 45. The Wild play at 6, the Wolves at 7:30. So they'll probably pick up coverage at half time, which really sucks.
> 
> The new guys could possibly play tonight. They're on their way to Houston, if not there already.


How do you know they're on their way Socco?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

the main event said:


> How do you know they're on their way Socco?


Ricky gave me a call and said he was just getting on the plane...



...or maybe I just heard it on KFAN.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

socco said:


> Ricky gave me a call and said he was just getting on the plane...
> 
> 
> 
> ...or maybe I just heard it on KFAN.


Word?
and i tought i was special getting a call from Banks all the way to israel!

why are you always with the big guns that aint fair :clown: 

God damn it i haven't even got to see one game of the wolves this season...last season it came down to maybe 3 games...that's sad


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I am so sick of high school hockey being on FSN in lieu of the Wolves. I'm all for hockey - hell, I'm Canadian, after all - but this is too much. Get it back on FSN, _now._


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Pdub it is on ESPN...at least thats what it saws on espnews bottomline..unless u heard something...i hope mccants can play good minutes tonight but this game will be a really tough game becuz both teams are short on players


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Pdub it is on ESPN...at least thats what it saws on espnews bottomline..unless u heard something...i hope mccants can play good minutes tonight but this game will be a really tough game becuz both teams are short on players


I don't see anything about the game being on ESPN tonight.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

like the bottom line when it says 
Wolves
Rockets
it has ESPN on the top right corner...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

ok nvm i looked on espn.com and its not on...sorry


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

That's all right.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Davis is gonna start???


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

The game isn't on league pass tonight . 

Someone let me know how Ricky, Mark, and Marcus do tonight.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Never mind, I found it


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Yuck. 

Rockets are on a 10-0 run.

Ricky posts up and hits a fadeway, his first points as a Timberwolf


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Somebody get a pic of Davis in his new duds.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Ricky sticks a jumper off the curl, for 2 and the foul, and hits the FT. 

Alston drains a 3. 

Eddie Griffin blows a wide open jumper, then gets blocked twice. That's where Blount would have hit the open shot. 

Davis for 2 more.

Rockets take a timeout, up 17-11.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Ricky's living up to his sobriquet.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Mark Blount's made his first appearance here tonight.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey Lant, lost in Minny?

lol, miss ya buddy.

Go Ricky, Go T'Wolvse.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Ricky Davis for 2 more, he's got 9 of the Wolves 15. 

Blount's first play as a T'Wolve, a foul.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Banks is not on the active roster?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

After the 1st quarter, Ricky looks decent.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Wally ain't lookin so bad for ya either.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

socco said:


> Wally ain't lookin so bad for ya either.


Not at all, his contract is still awful thouhg.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Banks is not on the active roster?


That stud Anthony Carter is active over Banks.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Eh, you'll get used to it over time.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Banks' grandfather died, and that's why he hasn't taken his physical yet and isn't at the game.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I notice the Wolves are running at a faster tempo.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

socco said:


> Banks' grandfather died, and that's why he hasn't taken his physical yet and isn't at the game.


Oh, well that makes sense then. 

Wait, how are Wally, Ricky, and Blount playing then? I thought _*everyone*_ involved in the deal has to pass their physicals for them to be playing?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Oh, well that makes sense then.
> 
> Wait, how are Wally, Ricky, and Blount playing then? I thought _*everyone*_ involved in the deal has to pass their physicals for them to be playing?


That's what I would think too, guess not though. :whoknows:


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

McCants is 7-8 with 16 points so far in only 12 minutes


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Finally about time for McCants. He did a real solid job shooting the ball.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Are we sure he didn't take a physical?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Are we sure he didn't take a physical?


He had to have, or else no one would be playing.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Eddie Griffin looks absolutely horrible tonight. Has he been this bad all season?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Are we sure he didn't take a physical?


Not 100% confident, but I'm pretty sure that's what they said. He's in Las Vegas right now, so I guess he could've stopped in Houston.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Eddie Griffin looks absolutely horrible tonight. Has he been this bad all season?


When he doesn't shoot he's amazing. It's when he starts shooting that he gets in trouble. His minutes have been horribly inconsistent, so that may be the reason he feels the need to shoot the ball every time he touches it.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

socco said:


> When he doesn't shoot he's amazing. It's when he starts shooting that he gets in trouble. His minutes have been horribly inconsistent, so that may be the reason he feels the need to shoot the ball every time he touches it.


Well then he needs to stop. That shot is uggglyy.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

HAHA, the patented Mark Blount three in the key.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> HAHA, the patented Mark Blount three in the key.


Phew, I thought he'd go without a TO.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

wow kg is really dominating the 4th he has 13 of his 24 in the 4th 3-4 from the field and 7-7 from the line
i've liked what i've seen from davis and blount even as well
he only has 4 boards but they have been at key times i think ne way 90-86 wolves with a little under 2 left


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well kg missed it but BLOUNT tipped it out for a new clock and davis buried the jumper...im liking the new guys 1:07 left down by 4

also why do u throw a lob in the inbounds play when the pg is wide open?
and y the hell has jaric played 9 minutes?
also....NEW CAREER HIGH FOR MCCANTS


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

OH KG U GOTTA MAKE THOSE
1-2...plz plz plz dont let mcgrady get a look at a 3 
wow u let wesley get that wide open thank god he missed it


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

WE WIN!!!!
well kg missed 2-4 fts in crunch time  
but it didnt matter it should have made us 1-6 in games by 3 points or less but we won by 4 oh well


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

How's that for a debut Ricky Davis? 26 points, 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 10-18 shooting. 

%@%@#%@ing Ainge...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Lanteri said:


> How's that for a debut Ricky Davis? 26 points, 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 10-18 shooting.
> 
> %@%@#%@ing Ainge...


cpl clutch free throws and a tip in as well
him and blount did play pretty well although blounts boxscore doesnt say that


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

you guys see wallys numbers in his first game?
did he even start? he only played 24 minutes and was 4-7 with 2 threes and 10 points davis >>wally in his first game


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

ok how did we only win by 4? look at this
*rebounds MIN-46 Rockets-31*
assists- 19 each
blocks-MIN-10 Rockets-4
*fg%-MIN 49% Rockets 40%
fts-MIN 23-30 Rockets 18-27*
they made 5 more threes 5 less TOs and five more steals and they held with us? wow


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Sweet but tense win for the Wolves. I gotta give Ricky props.

Go Wolves!

Yeah Ricky>Wally in their debuts with new teams.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Great game Ricky was clutch down the strech, Mark Blount didn't have a bad game either his help defense was decent enough for him to be a pressence down low and I don't really mind him fouling out plus he only made one TO!! :jawdrop:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Any thoughts about Wally's #55?

uke:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wally didn't get to start, and didn't get in until almost the end of the half. Rivers said he wasn't gonna play him but S wanted to get in bad so he put him in. 10 points on 4-7, in what, 20 minutes? Not a bad debut.

But yes, Slick had a better game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Check out the Celtics forum and game thread for some video highlights.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

I am very impressed with what I saw from Ricky Davis. He has matured a lot from the player he once was in Cleveland. He was drawing double teams all night...did that happen much in Boston? He was having his way against Wesley...hopefully he can continue the strong play against stronger defenders. He's got three point range and gives this Wolves team something they have not had in years...a good slashing 2 guard.

Rashad McCants...what can I say. He's going to be a stud in this league.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I watched this one with my cousin and wow could I have been any happier with how we played... Well for the first half. My guy McCants just went off on the Rockets. Very good to see Davis play this good too. This game would've been lost if Wally was on the floor, for the simple fact that we could switch on defense without any realy mismatches for us... It never used to work that way. They set the first pick on Tmac and KG switches to play D. Another pick for Tmac and Davis switches to guard him...Unreal!!!!

Wierd seeing Wally wearing #55 on the celtics, he looks like really old school I guess. 10 points for him is nice for the time that he saw. I mean, he didn't get torched by Artest either.

Very good game for us today though. Go Wolves!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

What can I say that Ricky's play hasn't said for itself? Dude's a stud, gentlemen. Throw away those preconceptions you might have formed when he was in Cleveland - this guy is legit.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Can't ask for much more from Ricky tonight than what he gave us. Wasn't too pleased with Blount's play. He can't rebound, can't defend, and didn't do much on offense. He's still better than Kandi though.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Wow. Jaric.

12 minutes. 0 points. 3 rebounds. 1 assist. 2 fouls. 1 turnover.

Were matchup problems THAT bad? 

We still need to get more athletic. I really don't like Jaric at the PG, or on the team for that matter. He's probably a real good person, but he has not played well enough to play as our starting PG. 

I would really like Mike Bibby on the team, but that doesn't appear to be happening anytime soon with the addition of Artest in Sacramento. Francis would be my other choice. I don't know of any deal that could get Francis over here though, as his contract is tough to deal with. 

I hope Marcus Banks' story turns into another Boston Celtic lotto PG (but stays with us). I want Banks to be the immediate backup PG for Jaric (if we decide to keep Jaric).


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Oh, well that makes sense then.
> 
> Wait, how are Wally, Ricky, and Blount playing then? I thought _*everyone*_ involved in the deal has to pass their physicals for them to be playing?




id be the happierst guy in the world if banks failed his physical and the trade was recscinded


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> id be the happierst guy in the world if banks failed his physical and the trade was recscinded


Is it possible Minnesota OK'ed the trade regardless of Banks' physical under the unfortunate circumstances of his grandfather's death? Seriously, Banks is probably not an important part of the Wolves' future plans. Maybe they thought it was more important to have Davis and Blount in uniform for this game than worry about whether Banks is healthy.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Is it possible Minnesota OK'ed the trade regardless of Banks' physical under the unfortunate circumstances of his grandfather's death? Seriously, Banks is probably not an important part of the Wolves' future plans. Maybe they thought it was more important to have Davis and Blount in uniform for this game than worry about whether Banks is healthy.


Exactly. Banks will be a free agent when the season's over. 

Plus, Ricky and Wally has already played for Minny and Boston, respectively, so the trade is already done, unlike the Sheed's situation with Detriot when it was not finally done yet.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I must say, I'm digging the Ricky ni T'Wolve as a 31 instead of the 12 he wore here.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> I must say, I'm digging the Ricky ni T'Wolve as a 31 instead of the 12 he wore here.



Me too. Its better than Wally wearing 55 in a Celtics uni lol. It looks really odd.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Me too. Its better than Wally wearing 55 in a Celtics uni lol. It looks really odd.


What's funny as I turned to the Sac/Bos game I thought I see Wally with his new uni, then tuned back to our game I thought Marko was really Wally. Duh me. It was confusing at first.


----------

